# Body Found on the Lower Huron



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

Flat Rock PD has Recovered and Body out of the Lower Huron today...Still under Investigation ATM but word is the guy that has been missing for sometime from the area.


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/search-team-finds-body-believed-to-be-flat-rock-man/31941752


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

This is kinda creepy that he was found today. While on the river Thursday, there was a missing person sign facing the river for boat fisherman to see. Below the sign a ways, I noticed what I thought was a bloated dead deer across the river on the opposite side of where we anchored on a hole. I didn't think twice about it and worked my way back up river. Now I am starting to question what I actually may have seen.....


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah....That is creepy. Even more creepy is not realizing you hooked into a body and reeling it in.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

Many moons ago, a group of fishing partners were fishing the Huron right above the Barton Dam in AA.(Yours truly was unable to go due to work) This was maybe a little later in spring and the panfish can stack up pretty good at times there, anyhow, the next day I talked to one of my partners and he couldn't wait to tell me, they did ok, but he swears they were snagging on something and bringin up what looked like human flesh:yikes::yikes::yikes:
Of course I told them all they had way too much to drink, and whatever else they may have indulged in!!!! Well, no more than a week later or so, AA's finest recovered a body right in front of Barton!!!! You never know what you can bring up!!!


----------



## Chance636 (Jun 23, 2013)

I was fishing at the dam last Saturday and there was a search party about 20 people all over huroc park. We were approached by a women she asked if we see anything to let them know.


----------

